
Yahoo Launches Slick Desktop AIR App For Monitoring Twitter - crocus
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/01/yahoo-launches-slick-desktop-air-app-for-monitoring-twitter/
======
jm4
Non-linkjacked version: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=541658>

